
Show HN: WutWutWut Amazon Affiliate Bookmark - jermaustin1
http://jeremyaboyd.micro.blog/2019/05/06/launching-a-new.html
======
jermaustin1
This service is hard to explain, so I linked to the blog post about it instead
of the website itself.

Basically I built this because I have a few family members who always need
money. In the past, my wife and I would just send them money. Now, instead of
sending them money, I can just buy stuff on Amazon, and they will receive a
commission. So I don't show any bias toward one sibling vs the other, it will
chose at random who's affiliate tag to use.

